# Ford 4600 front tire size change



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a 4600 which came with 7.50-16 fronts and 16.9-30 rears.Its time to replace fronts and I'm wondering if I could use 6.50 -16.The drawbar always seemed low to the ground and the font looked higher than normal to me.It does not have a loader.

Any thoughts or experience would be appreciated.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

7.50 is the width IIRC, 6.50 would just be narrower (and less weight capacity perhaps). Unless the 6.50 are lower profile tires, even then I don't think you will see much drawbar height change. Now, with lower profile and smaller wheels, you might see a slight difference or smaller rears (28") would be even more pronounced change IMHO. But I been plenty wrong before (just ask my wife ).

Larry


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

r82230 said:


> 7.50 is the width IIRC, 6.50 would just be narrower (and less weight capacity perhaps). Unless the 6.50 are lower profile tires, even then I don't think you will see much drawbar height change. Now, with lower profile and smaller wheels, you might see a slight difference or smaller rears (28") would be even more pronounced change IMHO. But I been plenty wrong before (just ask my wife ).
> 
> Larry


 Actually,I think larger rears would help. Wives are hard to convince when we're always right.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Why not switch to 14 or 15 inch rims?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

IIRC the 6.5 is close to 2" shorter than the 7.5. That also depends a lot on the tire manufacture as the overall height can vary a bit between brands.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

jr in va said:


> Actually,I think larger rears would help. Wives are hard to convince when we're always right.


Yep, I was thinking backwards. :huh: But any change in the rears would be more pronounced than with the changing of the front, I do believe.

Larry


----------

